# Jar brush



## Janger (Jul 10, 2018)

I wanted some brushes attached to lids for various oils and chemicals. Like rubber cement and the brush - remember those? Lol Couldn’t find anything. So I made these from recycled gelato jars. Drill the hole a bit small and it keeps the brush in place. Unscrew the lid and use the brush still attached.


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 10, 2018)

that is brilliant!

If you like spill-proof jars in a more commercial way, use spill-proof paint jars available at Castle Toys, about 11$ for six, I think


----------



## Alexander (Jul 11, 2018)

What the heck is dark oil? I use ATF as; spindle oil, hydraulic oil, way oil, basically i only have cutting oil and ATF. But i know zero about  oil. I also use rotella t6 in both my truck and my motorcycle. Probably not ideal but...


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 12, 2018)

Sulfated cutting oil.


----------



## Janger (Jul 12, 2018)

_yup_


----------



## ducdon (Jan 22, 2019)

Just received a set of these spill proof cups from Amazon. They work like hot damn as long as you don't fill them above the line.

https://www.amazon.ca/Melissa-Doug-...=1548201560&sr=8-19&keywords=spill+proof+cups


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jan 22, 2019)

@Janger inspired me as well. My sister-n-law kept baby food jars for me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPittman (Jan 22, 2019)

Both those look good.  Tubalcain has a video of one he made out of cans (tuna I think) nice design and easy to make as well.


----------



## Everett (Jan 22, 2019)

Jim Dedmon makes spill proof cups out of slightly modded children's paint cups, similar to the Melissa and Doug ones that ducdon mentioned above.






Jim's a pretty cool guy, he sent me a couple and for a klutz like me they're the bees knees.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 24, 2019)

I use unmodified children's paint cups.  I was too lazy to implement Janger's idea!


----------



## Bofobo (Jan 24, 2019)

The can on my lathes included cutting oil pump was the only thing that was good about it 


i had a glass jar prior with a piece of steel in the bottom to keep it in place with a magnet but it was shattered so since the magnet was still good i evolved my setup 


now it is solid and it will not shatter but it has no lid. Somehow, i will survive i am sure.


----------

